# Kenwood Choco Latte €19.95 (IBOOD)



## Smashbox (27 Dec 2008)

Deal of the day from IBOOD

http://www.ibood.com/ie/en

[broken link removed] 
*Kenwood Choco Latte CL438 *


Brand: Kenwood
Type: Choco Latte CL438
Heats up tp 80˚C
Constant temperature control
Special stirring mechanism
Calibration
Unique tap
Suction cups for extra grip
Recipe book
Colour: brown
1.0L
Power: 750 W
Dimensions: 330 x 180 x 280 mm
Weight: 1.9 kg
Warranty: 2 years
Price: € 19,95

*More information* 

Winter has officially begun and now is the time to celebrate wintertime! Picture the streets covered in the gorgeous whites of snow and you not having to leave home for some hot cocoa, or maybe even glühwein or wiener melange. This Kenwood Choco Latte CL438 heats up your wine, cocoa or even milk to the right temperature of 80°C. 

There will be no rush to drink this as soon as possible, because this Kenwood Choco Latte will maintain a constant temperature of 80°C for as long as you like. The jug has a contents of 1 liter, so you will have enough to serve to your guests when necessary. Thanks to the special tap on the device pouring has never been easier! 

There are several suction cups on the bottom of this machine for extra grip and therefore this piece of equipment is more safe, which is especially important when kids are around. The specially developed stirring mechanism prevents the fluid from flaking and, on top of that, it creates a lovely layer of foam on your hot cocoa. 

This Kenwood Choco Latte CL438 will help you get through these cold days.


----------

